# Sacramento @ Seattle Game Thread (1/31)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (32-12) @ Seattle Supersonics (22-22)
KeyArena, Saturday January 31, 2004
7:00pm PT *

*Probable Starters*












































































Sac 110 - 100 Sea


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

You guys are mean

Christie has Ray's number, he'll hold him to around 15

110-82 Kings

Dallas, Lakers, Kings

What kind of freakin schedule is that? It sucks!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Im a little scared about this one... the Sonics are so explosive... the Sonics might pull this one out...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> The Sacramento Kings try to conclude their season-high six-game road trip with a third straight win when they visit the Seattle SuperSonics at KeyArena on Saturday.
> 
> The Kings improved to 3-2 on their road trip with a 96-91 triumph at San Antonio on Thursday that capped a 2-1 "Texas Triangle."


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

10 combined turnovers already:sour: 

Good start for Miller (8/6/3)


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Maybe the Kings will realize, Miller is more important than they thought.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After 1 Quarter:

Sac 24
Sea 15


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

Sac 54
Sea 41

Brad Miller has 16 Points and 8 Rebounds, Peja has 12.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

GREAT GAME BY THE KINGS! Way to come through in the stretch, and hold off the Sonic rally! Brad Miller not only helped win the game, but helped his chances in the All Star Game!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final:

Sac 110
Sea 103

Stojakovic: 29 Points and 5 Rebounds
Miller: 28 Points and 17 Rebounds
Christie: 15 Points

Box Score


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Good game by the Kings. Both teams started out horrible, but it turned into an exciting game. It was pretty close, I thought the Sonics were gonna win for a while until Divac had a couple of dunks. Brad Miller was player of the game. He was killing the Sonics on the boards and getting easy putbacks.  :no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> GREAT GAME BY THE KINGS! Way to come through in the stretch, and hold off the Sonic rally! Brad Miller not only helped win the game, but helped his chances in the All Star Game!


:yes:

They really showed great composure at the end of the game. 

4-2 is a very good road trip.


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

They all played amazing (though I would've loved to see Wallaces atheleticsm in that game for a bit)

Peja, my poor baby, Peja's FG is dropping a bit. But I've read somewhere and they mentioned during this game that he is "fighting the flu" and is trying to "get over a cold" 

That would explain him sweating so profusely when he normally does not. That's got to SUCK having to play sick. Hell I hate going to work sick let alone running around and trying to act like I feel great. Yet Peja still manages to be the leading scorer and still somewhat rebound. 

You know my man is going to be playing much better on Tuesday.

This team is just AMAZING. After that loss in *allas (thanx Bobby  ) I thought for sure they would'nt be able to take care on road trips w/o Webb. But to come out w/3 road wins in a row


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Good game by the Kings. Both teams started out horrible, but it turned into an exciting game. It was pretty close, I thought the Sonics were gonna win for a while until Divac had a couple of dunks. Brad Miller was player of the game. He was killing the Sonics on the boards and getting easy putbacks.  :no:


I tell you Sonics are a class act organization. My sons favorite team, w/my sons favorite player (Ray Ray)
While I just LOVE Rashard Lewis and Brent Barry, and that has to be one of the classiest most elegant coaches in the league (Nate McMillan)

Even took a trip to Seattle and went to a game at Key Arena

I hope the Sonics make it to the playoffs. I'd like to see them knock the Grizzlies out of the 8th seed. They deserve it more.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1652</b>!
> 
> 
> I tell you Sonics are a class act organization. My sons favorite team, w/my sons favorite player (Ray Ray)
> ...


I also love watching Sonics. I watch every game that I can. Whenever I watch them they remind me of Kings. a lot of 3 pointers and everyone can shoot. always a high scoring game. and also like you said McMillan is great and hopefully he can take Sonics to playoffs this year.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Note to Rick: Get Miller the ball more. .


----------

